# Where exactly on D*'s website is the Directv.com/Thanks section?



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

We received our notice of our free gift by mail. And the notice tells us to go to directv.com/thanks and enter our account # and to let them know the best place to email us.
D* knows our account # and they also know the email address. But I can't find any place on their site that is for directv.com/thanks  May be their website is too advanced for our equipment and we just can't "see" directv.com/thanks on their site?


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

The link worked for me but I don't qualify since I haven't been with D long enough.
http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp This is where directv.com/thanks redirects me to and then when I continue it says I do not qualify.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

rustynails said:


> The link worked for me but I don't qualify since I haven't been with D long enough.
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp This is where directv.com/thanks redirects me to and then when I continue it says I do not qualify.


But where are you seeing directv.com/thanks? And the link won't work for me at all. May be I'm right that the site is too advanced for me to use


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Im glad I looked on here. My anniversary month was November and Ive been with Directv since 2000. I didn't think I got any gift since I never received any notification. I clicked on that link and it says I got 3 free months of Showtime starting Nov 15th. I looked on my bill and it is there but I usually don't look at the bill as long as the amount is the same every month.
My wife is already in the living room watching free Showtime lol.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Dolly if you go to that link first posted by rustynails then look at the top right side it says "Go to directv.com/thanks and let us know how we're doing."
If you click on he word thanks it takes you here...

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/thankyou/loyaltyOptIn.jsp


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Dolly if you go to that link first posted by rustynails then look at the top right side it says "Go to directv.com/thanks and let us know how we're doing."
> If you click on he word thanks it takes you here...
> 
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/thankyou/loyaltyOptIn.jsp


Sadly that link gives me nothing but a blank screen


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Sadly that link gives me nothing but a blank screen


I just clicked on the link and found a login screen for my DirecTV account.
Could it be "something" in your browser?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been with Directv continuously for over 7 years as of last month and except for not quite a year after I got divorced and stuck in an apartment, since April of 1997. I guess I'm not "loyal" enough to qualify.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been with them for over a year and spend $163 per month and...

"You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."

Oh well.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

goober22 said:


> I've been with them for over a year and spend $163 per month and...
> 
> "You do not qualify today but we will continue to recognize loyal customers in the upcoming months."
> 
> Oh well.


Don't feel bad, I've been with them for 8 years and I don't qualify either.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

rustynails said:


> The link worked for me but I don't qualify since I haven't been with D long enough.
> http://directv.com/DTVAPP/loyalty/loyalty.jsp This is where directv.com/thanks redirects me to and then when I continue it says I do not qualify.


Anybody know what "quaifies" you to be a "loyal" customer? I have had the dish since 2003, but apparenetly 5 years deosn't cut it


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> Don't feel bad, I've been with them for 8 years and I don't qualify either.


14+ here and still don't qualify!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

13 years here and I received a Holiday card in the mail thanking me for being a loyal customer and that I have Showtime and TMC free for three months. The day after the card arrived I got an E-mail  with the same greeting.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

For you who are getting the "Don't qualify" message, is this your anniversary month? I believe that web site is only set up to key off your anniversary month (plus I imagine some other things behind the scenes). When I went in there in my anniversary month, it showed I didn't qualify either. I had to call and they had the wrong anniversary month. An e-mail to them got them to clear it up. I did actually talk to a CSR about it after that and they gave me a $10 credit for twelve months. Subbed starting Sept '86.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I beleive you are correct regarding the anniversary month. The card I received refereed to the month I became a customer. Glad they knew, I had forgotten


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I just clicked on the link and found a login screen for my DirecTV account.
> Could it be "something" in your browser?


It must be my equipment because I can't get anything except a blank screen  And this is the first time I haven't been able to get a link. Normally I click on a link and go right to the site, but not this time :nono:


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Dolly said:


> It must be my equipment because I can't get anything except a blank screen  And this is the first time I haven't been able to get a link. Normally I click on a link and go right to the site, but not this time :nono:


Do you have another machine you can access the website from?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

reweiss said:


> Do you have another machine you can access the website from?


Sadly no  D*'s website will freeze on me a lot. So it must be an equipment issue. D*'s website has gotten too high tech for my low tech equipment and I don't think anyone from D* is going to loan me money for new equipment 

EDIT: Don't I feel stupid :blush: The information is in our account section on D*'s website. What happened was we got the mail from them the last of Nov. while our date is 12/3. So it wasn't on the website until this
month


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Sadly no  D*'s website will freeze on me a lot. So it must be an equipment issue. D*'s website has gotten too high tech for my low tech equipment and I don't think anyone from D* is going to loan me money for new equipment
> 
> EDIT: Don't I feel stupid :blush: The information is in our account section on D*'s website. What happened was we got the mail from them the last of Nov. while our date is 12/3. So it wasn't on the website until this
> month


Dolly: Sounds like you need to defragment your HDD(on your computer) and do updates for Windows(go to Windows Update in Start Menu) and Internet Explorer(just a guess).Also do you have more than 1 browser you can access on your computer?.Example: I have both IE and Firefox on my computer.If one seems to give me problems(normally IE) I switch to FF.

P.S. Also check if you need updates to your virus program ect..My computer is very low tech but because I check and do updates it still works OK.Good Luck!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add in my EDIT. The link works for me now. Dummy :bang
I have it right in my signature the date when I got D* and I never even thought of the month :blush: And what you don't understand about my equipment it is soooooooo low tech that it isn't a PC. It is an MSNTV2 which most, if not all of you, have never heard of I'm sure. And the websites have gotten too advanced for it, but unlike a PC I can't upgrade it. Microsoft has to send MSNTV2 users upgrades just like D* sends its customers upgrades. And it has been a good while since we were upgraded  I think Microsoft has forgotten about the MSNTV2 and wants everyone to get a PC  And since I'm a very, very, very, low tech person I don't want a PC :nono2:


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I just got my card in the mail telling me I got Showtime free for 3 months.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

No luck.....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Oh I forgot to add in my EDIT. The link works for me now. Dummy :bang
> I have it right in my signature the date when I got D* and I never even thought of the month :blush: And what you don't understand about my equipment it is soooooooo low tech that it isn't a PC. It is an MSNTV2 which most, if not all of you, have never heard of I'm sure. And the websites have gotten too advanced for it, but unlike a PC I can't upgrade it. Microsoft has to send MSNTV2 users upgrades just like D* sends its customers upgrades. And it has been a good while since we were upgraded  I think Microsoft has forgotten about the MSNTV2 and wants everyone to get a PC  And since I'm a very, very, very, low tech person I don't want a PC :nono2:


Well it might be time to contact Microsoft and ask"Hey dudes"! "Where's my upgrades"!!!!. :sure: 

P.S. Dolly: Remember here at DBSTALK you not only can get help with your DirecTV,but also a computer too!.  :computer:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Well it might be time to contact Microsoft and ask"Hey dudes"! "Where's my upgrades"!!!!. :sure:
> 
> P.S. Dolly: Remember here at DBSTALK you not only can get help with your DirecTV,but also a computer too!.  :computer:


Believe me a lot of us MSNTV2 users have asked Microsoft for an upgrade for the MSNTV2. But we have never heard anything back from Microsoft :nono: And while this Forum is full of wonderful smart people I don't think any of you could help me learn to use a computer or even made me want to use a computer :nono2: However, this group did talk me into getting an HD TV :sunsmile: But I didn't have to learn anything to use the new HD TV :icon_stup


----------



## danpeg (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the free 3 month of Showtime. We missed the first month because we were not aware of the reward. We did not receive the card until Dec. 16. It started Nov. 13. Enjoy the programs but seems there is a lot of repeat of the same shows every month. Thanks again. We would like some information on the Mobile Vehicle Declaration of Intent-Distant Network Services.


----------

